# Free shirts



## LovelyAcorns (Jun 8, 2009)

Alright, I know this isn't all that interesting, but Molson Canadian is giving out four free XL shirts. They are hoping you'll buy their beer to get it, however, if you live in AL, CT, GA, HI, IN, KY, ME, MI, MN, MO, NC, NJ, OR, SC, UT, VA, VT or WV they have to make them no purchase required! All you have to do is mail them 3x5 cards with your various legal friends' addresses. Can't get it in Cali though.


Not that I have any interest in being a billboard even for free, but I'm tempted to contact 10-ish people, get 40 shirts and finally get around to learning how to screenprint patches.

Molson Canadian


----------



## Tiphareth (Jun 17, 2009)

Do they have to be XL? Although sometimes XL can be "small" for it's label.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2009)

even if they are xl, its super easy to cut tshirts down to any size.

also, what's up with your signature pic?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 28, 2009)

(i've been wondering that myself. avi and sig pic are... "strange".. but who are we to judge? lol)


----------



## moe (Jul 28, 2009)

do these particular shirts have anything on them?...


----------

